

HN Feature Request - dutchbrit

I&#x27;d love to have the ability to define a custom date range whilst searching HN. The current options are nice, but I sometimes find myself trying to find a comment or story from 2 or 3 days ago and getting a ton of results which essentially could get narrowed down instead of having to filter for the past week.<p>What are some features that you&#x27;d like to see?
======
jlemoine
Have you tried the "Custom range" filter option to select a range of date?

------
stephengillie
_Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If you
want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

\---

I'm pretty sure that Algolia.org is a separate company from Ycombinator. You
might want to contact them as well.

------
redox_
Also, for any search specific feature requests you can open a GitHub issue
here: [https://github.com/algolia/hn-search](https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search)

